# Avia Incabloc



## dave1855 (May 10, 2009)

Hi ,I hope some one can help me, i am looking for a stem and crown ( or scrap watch ) for a mens avia 17 jewels incabloc 1950s or 60s

the numbers on the watch are P 320 under the balance , RE 65 on the pillar plate and 10006 on the back of the case.

thanks dave.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Dave,

The movement seems to be a Peseux 320. Plse check Here or post a pic.

Regarding the crown, we need a pic of the watch and its case to check which kind of crowns would fit yur case.

Bertrand


----------



## dave1855 (May 10, 2009)

tranber70 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> The movement seems to be a Peseux 320. Plse check Here or post a pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave1855 (May 10, 2009)

tranber70 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> The movement seems to be a Peseux 320. Plse check Here or post a pic.
> 
> ...


Hi Bertrand thanks for the info and pics , the movement is the top one of pics you sent the only difference is the balance has timing screws, I am new to the web site and not worked out how to send pics , if you can supply a stem and how much , I will find a grown thanks dave


----------



## grubby162 (Sep 15, 2009)

dave1855 said:


> Hi ,I hope some one can help me, i am looking for a stem and crown ( or scrap watch ) for a mens avia 17 jewels incabloc 1950s or 60s
> 
> the numbers on the watch are P 320 under the balance , RE 65 on the pillar plate and 10006 on the back of the case.
> 
> thanks dave.


Hi Dave,

i have a scrap watch which belonged to my father,it is an Avia The face is ruined there are no hands or glass, no strap, but it still winds up and ticks. the writing on the back reads "Stainless steel back, Swiss made" and the number is 10006. i Know nothing about watches but this sounds similar to yours, It would be nice to see it be of some use as it was my late fathers 21st birthday present.


----------

